# Which one does your dog look like?



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Which one does your dog look most like?


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jacky looks like #4, I think!! What do you think?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think Lexi looks like #1 and Nikki like #8.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinny looks more like #1


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey looks like #8!







Isn't it strange how different they can all look?!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jul 21 2005, 04:23 PM
> *Jacky looks like #4, I think!! What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes, a little, but hes cuter than the picture!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Look at my avatar.....do you think he (his face) looks like number 9?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jul 21 2005, 04:33 PM
> *Look at my avatar.....do you think he (his face)  looks like number 9?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83423*


[/QUOTE]
Im not sure, he sort of looks like all of them!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have one that looks like #6 and my puppy looks like #8.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Now they're side by side...you tell me which one my dog looks like. (just by the face not coat) I still think # 9. Maybe even 8.
(By using my avatar picture, all those pictures in my siggy are OLD)


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Maybe #9, the face looks the same to me


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

Little Jolie might look like # 8, but more cute. (I guess all mom's think that)


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolie_@Jul 21 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Little Jolie might look like # 8, but more cute. (I guess all mom's think that)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83433*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't decide, what do you guys think? Here's a close up


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm not sure either


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I think I'm gonna go with number 8! I'm not sure though. We may need our own number.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Jul 21 2005, 05:46 PM
> *I'm leaning towards #1 for Cassie.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83446*


[/QUOTE]
Definitely!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 21 2005, 06:02 PM
> *#4 maybe!  But to me he is prettier than all of them
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
He is prettier than all of them! But he does look most like #4!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

none of the above?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 21 2005, 07:21 PM
> *none of the above?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83457*


[/QUOTE]


LOL!!! I should of said that!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am not sure either. I would say # 1 because # 9 looks more like a girl.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is hard but Kallie #1 and Catcher #9.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

we need some more to pick from


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 21 2005, 01:29 PM
> *Which one does your dog look most like?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I think l.e. looks like either a 6 or 7!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie+Jul 21 2005, 06:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think l.e. looks like either a 6 or 7!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83469
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, but prettier!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Jul 21 2005, 07:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

From her first pic in your siggy, she looks like #10 to me.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I would have to go with #8 for Ruby Jean.....sorta......


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jul 21 2005, 07:32 PM
> *I would have to go with #8 for Ruby Jean.....sorta......
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think so


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont know I'm having a hard time help me

what do yall think she is?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jul 21 2005, 09:32 PM
> *I dont know I'm having a hard time help me
> 
> what do yall think she is?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83494*


[/QUOTE]

Either 1, 2, or 3. They look like the same Malt to me.... just different views....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree with LadyM....Brink is none of the above...hard to tell with different hair cuts though...


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I have no idea at all lol, I have a photo of him right next the the ones on the screen and still dont have a clue.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 21 2005, 08:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either 1, 2, or 3. They look like the same Malt to me.... just different views....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83503
[/B][/QUOTE]
Me too


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Noriko definitely looks like #8, but Cloud is 4ish?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 21 2005, 10:28 PM
> *Noriko definitely looks like #8, but Cloud is 4ish?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83521*


[/QUOTE]
I think your right


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I think Peechie looks like #1.

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno... #8 or #9... or none? Anyone have suggestions...


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Jul 21 2005, 04:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Yes, but prettier!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83470
[/B][/QUOTE]


hehe!







i think so too!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie+Jul 22 2005, 12:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe!







i think so too!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83631
[/B][/QUOTE]
Definitely!







I think Kodie looks like 8 and 9 also


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide looks a lot like #9 in a short cut. Shrek doesn't really look like any of them- the closest would be #5.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Jul 22 2005, 03:17 PM
> *Sylphide looks a lot like #9 in a short cut.  Shrek doesn't really look like any of them- the closest would be #5.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83730*


[/QUOTE]
Sylphide really does look like #9 with a shorter cut!! Same face


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, they looks so angelic in photographs- so dainty and still! but Sylphide is a tough as nails feisty little devil - and we love her for it


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Jul 22 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Yes, they looks so angelic in photographs- so dainty and still!  but Sylphide is a tough as nails feisty little devil - and we love her for it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol, malts sure do have great personalities!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 22 2005, 07:29 AM
> *Which one does your dog look most like?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think maybe he's a 1? or maybe a 5?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I think he looks like #5


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I think Miko probably looks like #6. He has a really short snout so he definitely doesn't look like the top row. His hair is wavier (unless I really brush when I dry him) so he is more like the left side of second row. I don't know...but I just love him!!! He has the cutest little face.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jul 23 2005, 09:19 PM
> *I think Miko probably looks like #6.  He has a really short snout so he definitely doesn't look like the top row.  His hair is wavier (unless I really brush when I dry him) so he is more like the left side of second row.  I don't know...but I just love him!!!  He has the cutest little face.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Miko is adorable...





















I would say #6 also


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Both of mine are originals and don't look anything like those dogs pictured. Naturally, both of mine are respectively much more beautiful and much more handsome than those other dogs.


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

I'm not sure ?? Mia is my bigger one, maybe 1 or 4 and SNo has a small face, maybe 8 or 9??>> What do you all think????? Let me know arlene


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I can't tell...I'm thinking Tini would be a #10.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Jul 24 2005, 03:55 AM
> *Both of mine are originals and don't look anything like those dogs pictured.  Naturally, both of mine are respectively much more beautiful and much more handsome than those other dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
All of the maltese here are more beautiful!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltese momma_@Jul 25 2005, 01:06 PM
> *I'm not sure ?? Mia is my bigger one, maybe 1 or 4  and SNo has a small face, maybe 8 or 9??>>    What do you all think????? Let me know arlene
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think thats the closest I could think of. In your avvie, Mia is posing the same as number 4 and resembles #4 too! (But of course shes prettier) Sno, I think 8


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

im not sure... what do u think?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Jul 28 2005, 10:48 AM
> *im not sure... what do u think?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85338*


[/QUOTE]
I dont really see anything that matches....guess yurs can be called 11 and 12!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think Matlida lokks like 8, what do you think?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i would say #8 or #9


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

looking at the pictures again i think maxi is #9 with a shorter cut
more than #8


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 21 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Which one does your dog look most like?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mit looks like 4, what do you all think ??


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Jul 30 2005, 04:20 PM
> *I think Matlida lokks like 8, what do you think?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85994*


[/QUOTE]
I think #8 also, and Maxi, yes, I think youre right too. What cute dogs


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

i think elmo looks like a #4,what do u think.............


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Mine looks like...none! Where are the baldies? LOL. I think #6 and #7 Look the same.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 22 2005, 06:29 AM
> *Which one does your dog look most like?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
now they r together,elmo is definately a #4


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, when Tyler had fur, he would probably be a bigger version of 8.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah, Elmo is probably #4 and Tyler, I'm not sure, maybe 8


----------

